# is my spider sick?



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

im really worried, looked in on my spider a moment ago and she is motionless on her back, i gently nudged her and she is still alive as she wriggled, any ideas please? tom


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm? i really don't have any idea about spiders.. scary... maybe you should try consult your pet to a vet...


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

If the spider is on its back then its most likely moulting. Spiders don't die on their backs, they die upright with their legs curled right underneath them. Leave her be and don't disturb her, she'll moult and come upright by herself.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

didn't no spiders moulted! *shudders*


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks patsy, i was worried coz she wasn't moving about, she is fine now she has moulted, how often is she likely to do this?, she is about 6 months old now


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

ps... should i remove the old skin? its still inside her burrow at the mo, can just see it inside


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Is the spider still in the burrow with her old skin? If she is then leave it, she will probably chuck it out herself. As for how often she will moult depends on what size and species she is I think. If she is walking about outside the burrow after a few days then I would think its ok to remove the old skin then. She will need to harden up and pump herself up a bit too and she will look bigger then. Also don't feed her for about a week as her fangs will still be soft. My b.smithi moulted yesterday but he is still very tiny and didnt make a burrow so I was able to get the skin out this morning. How big is your smithi? B.smithis are very slow growing but will moult about every couple of months when really tiny.


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

she is about 2 inches, i dont ever see her outside of her burrow, only the tips of her feet at the entrance at night, think she's shy!


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of my little B.smithi after he moulted the other day. Mine is still really small.


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

mine has filled out loads now since she moulted, her colours are really beginning to show!


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I can start feeding mine again tomorrow now. I bet he can't wait for some grub!


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

Right first up.

Tarantula's moult either on their back, side, or rarely but sometimes upright. It's ESSENTIAL that during this time you DON'T TOUCH THEM!! Touching them will disturb them and they can get stuck in their moults, in which case you'll end up with a dead spider.

How often they moult depends on food, temps etc. The spider won't eat a week or more before moulting, so make sure all food is removed.

My advice would be to do some REAL good research BEFORE buying a spider to avoid this!! Go and do some reading, it'll make the whole thing a lot less stressful lol

Also, leave your spider a week before feeding. And just leave the skin, she'll kick it out herself, then you can remove it.


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

How often do spiders moult? Also, when they do, does it come off in one piece like a snakeskin? (I don't have any pet spiders, I'm just wondering.)


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

They shed everything, they have an exo skeleton so when they shed they shed the whole of the outside of their body.

How often they moult depends on their size. Spiderlings moulting monthly, then spreading out as they get bigger then adults moult annually


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry but i have to ask this, as i hate spiders....what fun is a spider as a pet?
please don't be ofended.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> sorry but i have to ask this, as i hate spiders....what fun is a spider as a pet?
> please don't be ofended.


I wanted to ask the same thing!

I can't imagine having a spider as a pet, I'm terrified of them!


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have a spider from a spiderling and its one of the more colourful spiders then its fun to watch it moult and get new colours each moult etc.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

as somebody that hates spiders i would love to know how i can get rid of them.please do tell!!!


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you mean out of your house or just your fear of them if yes to fear i was like you back in November 07 and i did simple steps.

1 pics
2 videos
3 molts 
4 the real deal and it worked for me.

As for why do we like them well i have various sizes of various types of arachnids and there funny to watch and interesting on the changes they go throughfrom tiny slings to adults.


----------

